# Zeikos filters



## wilson44512 (Jul 14, 2010)

has any one used this brand in filters?


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 14, 2010)

wilson44512 said:


> has any one used this brand in filters?



Sounds like a bad Sean Connery movie.


----------

